# Suche SPS-Programmierer



## ing-lueneburg (2 Mai 2011)

Wir sind ein sehr erfolgreiches, international tätiges Unternehmen mit Sitz in der Nähe von Lüneburg.
Zum nächst möglichen Termin suchen wir einen Mitarbeiter mit sehr guten Kenntnissen in der Programmierung von SPS-Steuerungen, speziell Beckhoff.
Berufserfahrung in der Automatisierungs- und Steuerungstechnik, speziell in der Anlagenprogrammierung sind wünschenswert.

Wer Interesse an dieser anspruchsvollen und sehr abwechslungsreichen Tätigkeit hat, bitte umgehend Nachricht an kmaedge@aol.com. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## StefanK (2 Mai 2011)

ing-lueneburg schrieb:


> ... sind wünschenswert.



Wünschenswert sind auch ein paar mehr Informationen. Firma, Festanstellung o. zeitl. begrenzt...


----------



## ing-lueneburg (3 Mai 2011)

*Details*

Es handelt sich um eine unbefristete Festanstellung. Info´s zur Firma sind unter www.tmqs.de zu finden.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Mai 2011)

wer ist nun schlauer? Also, es geht um Zigaretten ...

speziell um die Luftlöcher.

Aber nun weiß immer noch kein Mensch, ob Reisetätigkeit zum Job gehört, ob diese "Anlagen" in Wirklichkeit ganz "normale" Automaten sind, oder es die eigenen Fertigungsanlagen sind ...

Der Satz "es lohnt sich" löst bei mir eher Fluchtreflexe aus. Ich vermute, es liegt daran, dass ich nicht mehr flexibel genug bin.


----------

